# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Dossier Mod : Avec Synergy, on se comprend mieux que dans Pyramide.

## ShinSH

En 3. Dididididiiiii. De nouveau un peu à la bourre par rapport au dernier Canard PC, voici le dossier mods. Après tout, les acharnés qui ont déjà fini le mag ont droit à un petit rab en lecture, et les autres... font ce qu'ils veulent.
 Synergy propose de jouer à Half Life 2, ainsi que beaucoup de dérivés (dont plusieurs mods solo reconnus) en coopération. Il présente aussi plusieurs maps dédiées, aux objectifs variés. Vous aurez droit à un article un peu plus court que d'habitude, le mod n'ayant pas de réelle innovation demandant une description détaillée. Cela ne veut pas dire que Synergy est mauvais, bien au contraire.
Sortez votre barre à mine et suivez-moi!
Voir la news (6 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## JCLB

Moi je me souviens de la galère pour faire le serveur en LAN, par exemple pour jouer à HL& il faut ouvrir les GCFs de HL² du dossier steamapps, les extraire, les mettre dans une hiérarchie particulière dans synergie.
Bref quand son serveur synergy marche on est content  :B): 

En tout cas c'est un mod très agréable à jouer, imaginez 10 hélicos de HL² qui vous attaquent l'un après l'autre, et vous avec un nombre de roquettes limitées, du pur plaisir  :^_^:

----------


## Pelomar

Sven Coop > Synergy  :tired:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Quel dommage qu'il soit si buggé...

----------


## ShinSH

Pour ceux qui l'ont essayé quand il plantait beaucoup, je vous conseille de retenter le coup, ça à l'air fixé.

----------


## Frite

Ne laissez pas des mineurs faire des news.

----------


## ShinSH

Dit Frite, l'homme qui tombe à la renverse après un headshot de Roland Flure:

----------


## zabuza

Lut au complet, 20 secondes de respawn c'est pas trop peu pour pimenter le tout?
( on va pas mettre 30mn mais bon )




> J'atterissai dans un endroit sombre, avec une lumière au bout. « Ou suis-je », me demandai-je. Une voix grave me répondit: « Dans mon cul »


Une petite faute sur le premier verbe il me semble.
Question :
Comment tu pouvais voir de la lumière en étant dans son cul, il était baissé, jambes écartés vers le soleil?

----------


## WaGNe4

> Lut au complet, 20 secondes de respawn c'est pas trop peu pour pimenter le tout?
> ( on va pas mettre 30mn mais bon )
> 
> 
> Une petite faute sur le premier verbe il me semble.
> Question :
> Comment tu pouvais voir de la lumière en étant dans son cul, il était baissé, jambes écartés vers le soleil?


Tu viens de m'arracher mon premier éclat de rire de la journée. Merci ! ::):

----------


## J2R2MY

Bah techniquement, c'est plus lumineux dehors, puisque a l'intérieur c'est sombre, enfin je crois :D

Et il a pas parlé de soleil.

----------


## zabuza

> Et il a pas parlé de soleil.


Tu veux donc dire que la lumière provenait d'un néon ?

----------


## captain_torche

Ou d'un hamster en feu.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Ou de Lemmiwinks !
(Ce qui revient presque au meme)

----------


## Sao

:^_^:  Comment c'était bon ces parties quand même !

----------


## MarcSpitz

On dirait que certaines activités sont semblables à ce qui existe déjà dans HL² DM mode "Puzzle".

----------

